# Why the City Folk hate?



## Rosalina (Dec 27, 2013)

The general consensus among the AC Fanbase is that Animal Crossing: City Folk is the worst Animal Crossing game, but why? I never played it myself, but I am very curious to know as to why its as disliked as much as it is.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 27, 2013)

I have played it myself. I think the only reason it has hate is because New Leaf is already out. I have read reviews and it said City Folk is a Wild World game with a city. Also, the villagers would say the same things over and over again to a greater extent than New Leaf. There are probably many more reasons, and people are free to correct me on these.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 27, 2013)

I just like playing AC on handheld, it's easier and more fun for me.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Dec 27, 2013)

I for like liked city folk and have always preferred the console version's over the handheld version, don't get me wrong tho new leaf is nice I just don't like the tiny screen and crunchy controls on handhelds.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 27, 2013)

Saranghae said:


> I just like playing AC on handheld, it's easier and more fun for me.



I can't believe I didn't say that! This was one of the biggest reasons why I don't like playing CF. It's hard to go downstairs every day just to play a game, rather than sitting somewhere and picking your handheld up.

EDIT: Of course, the people with a one-story house have it easier.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 27, 2013)

Its because it has a super low replay value. Heres what I LITERALLY did in the whole game, and I was younger so I didn't know what paths we're or hybrids. 
-Pay off House
-Sell fruit
-go to the city
-talk to villagers
- buy gracie gracie stuff
Repeat.


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 27, 2013)

BlueLeaf said:


> I can't believe I didn't say that! This was one of the biggest reasons why I don't like playing CF. It's hard to go downstairs every day just to play a game, rather than sitting somewhere and picking your handheld up.
> 
> EDIT: Of course, the people with a one-story house have it easier.



Yup exactly, and I like to play while laying down and like in other rooms of my house and stuff and just sitting in one spot for City Folk wasn't as fun to me. I liked the game but I probably didn't have nearly as many hours as I do with WW and NL cause it's not convenient to play.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't lie to me! The only reason you lot hate City Folk/Let's Go to the City is because it's not as popular as New Leaf!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

It's the least-liked game from AC because it really didn't add anything new from WW. It literally was WW with a city added in, which btw, the city was very underwhelming.

AC:CF was my least played AC game. I only stuck around playing it for a couple months, after that I gave it to GameStop. o;

I still have WW, and I still have the GC version, and finally so far NL has already lasted longer than CF.


----------



## Loffy09 (Dec 27, 2013)

I play City Folk, (It's my only Animal Crossing game) I love it! I don't know why a lot dislike it.. I really need friends but a lot have switched to New Leaf, which i don't have. (i don't even have a 3ds ._.)


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 28, 2013)

CF was the first Animal Crossing game I played; it's what introduced me into Animal Crossing. My memories of it are foggy, but they're good memories. After my dad sold CF a year later because we "weren't playing it enough", I badgered him to get me WW. So he eventually did. 
I played a year with WW too, and to be honest, I love WW much more than CF, even though the graphics are crud, the holidays suck, and the movements are stiff. I remember the eight villagers of my town and I love them all. I can even remember where their houses are placed, the shops' locations, and how I planned out what kind of fruit trees were where. I got my house grown about halfway to a mansion, and Nook's shop only got up to Nookway's because the game didn't allow me to get a friend code, much less have someone over. (Whenever I asked for a FC, I'd get an error message.) 
Well, then I heard about New Leaf, and I'd seen the new features, and I got really excited for it. I even stopped playing WW in anticipation for NL. By then I'd learned a lot about Animal Crossing in general. I got NL on my birthday and started it up the next day.
So since CF was my first AC game, I'm a little biased over which game's the best and worst. Maybe if I ever get my hands on the Gamecube version, it'll change my mind. But I see why people don't like CF.


----------



## Gingersnap (Dec 28, 2013)

I hated City Folk from the start.
Growing up with Wild World and loving it, when City Folk came out I was excited...
only to discover it was WW with a few more special characters and a city slapped onto it. 
I prefered my WW which I could take with me anywhere, versus the never mobile Wii Game with hardly offered anything new or exciting.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 28, 2013)

My issue with City Folk is it felt like a downgrade in the features I liked the most. The house was smaller and the tiny item limit (20 items per room) was carried over so it was really disappointing for me in that sense since I love customizing my house. 

I know others had issues with the grass erosion (If you played a lot, it could be a desert in about a week), but I ended up not playing long enough to notice.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 28, 2013)

- No pics.
- Villager interactions became extremely stale.
- The city got old after a few visits, and it was a pain to have the loading screen appear to and fro.
- The music was all recycled from Wild World, so it didn't feel fresh.
- Tiny house.
- It was the introduction of grass wear, and we had no warning of it ahead of time.

Those are just a few points. I could probably think of more, but yeah...that's why it is my least favorite of the four.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2013)

*Lets start with the basics:
*
CF was a copy of WW on the Wii, except for its lack of space (house, town) and something trying to be like a ACNL mainstreet. There was no new AM-PM music, and I agree that unless the GameCube is within your reach, that playing handheld feels better. I found it hard to move with the wii controller, me and my cousins would try playing for a little while before smashing the screen and getting on our DS's to play WW.

*A little more in depth:*

Graphics, I hated them more than WW. And not just that your villager looked like a shrunken mushroom, but also that the town layout was small and petty and UGLY and your grass would be gone in less than a few weeks if you run (like me). I could never grow hybrids, and I felt the town was empty.

*Conclusion*

Yes, CF isn't all bad because it's still an AC game but it felt like the just grabbed the DS game chip of WW and stuffed it onto a CD, not checking for the glitches and selling it. Hopefully that satisfies your question : D


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2013)

Main reason is because it was virtually a copy of Wild World with holidays and a city smacked in. It really didn't bring anything new to the game.
I remember getting CF and going straight to the city once I could and being so excited, but once you go, it's the same thing the next time and the next...
At least from GC --> WW they added the whole online aspect.
and like I said, CF was just pretty much a copy of WW with a city and holidays, and a pointless grasswear feature lol.

That said though, I did enjoy CF.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 29, 2013)

I loved city folk... Although I was a little disappointed at the _size_ of the city seeing as it was smaller than a village ._.


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2013)

In city folk every where you walk it turns yellow so if you have walked every where around the town at the end it looks like a desert


----------



## DragonKeeper422 (Dec 29, 2013)

I started out with Wide World, then I got City Folk. I still preferred to play on my DS than on console. I wonder if the Wii U will have a animal crossing game to go with New Leaf? If it's a big upgrade like New Leaf was then I may have to break down and buy a Wii U.


----------



## kasane (Dec 29, 2013)

City Folk was the first AC game I played, I loved it when I started it.
Then I got New Leaf and 'abandoned' my CF...
And basically from what my friend (She has Wild World) said, CF is mostly the same as WW.
I'm guessing that a lot of AC fans were disappointed when CF was almost the exact copy, only on the Wii.


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 30, 2013)

At the time, I loved ACCF. Even though I got WW before CF, I liked CF better because I culd play it on my TV. Yes I do like a game on a handheld system, but I just thought the idea of playing it on my TV was pretty cool.

And I played online SOOOO much more than WW. I had wiispeak and everything. I had about 2,500 pictures from the game (which are now gone, sadly...) I definitely wouldn't play it again after having NL, but I had some pretty goo memories with the game.

ACNL though, is definitely the best, NO DOUBT.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

I could never go back to WW or CF after NL.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought it was an OK game.
I didn't play it too much because it was technically my sister's LGTTC game, I just had a second character. 
All I ever did was shop and talk to villagers. :3


----------



## itzafennecfox (Jan 2, 2014)

Ehhh. A lot of people believe it was similar to Wild World. I wouldn't know, since I never played WW but did play CF. It was fine, in my opinion, but still my least favorite that I've played.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

I think WW is way worse due to it being an early ds game and not being able to connect to WPA/2.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 2, 2014)

Because of the bad graphics T.T


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

It copies everything in the past games, and adds absolutely nothing new. Although they added the city, it has the characters who would normally visit randomly, therefore making it boring. The controls aren't even good, either.


----------



## Nintendonerdgirl (Jan 3, 2014)

Its because of the grass wear but its not really that bad, just stay on the same path


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 3, 2014)

It was basically like WW on the big screen with a shopping area. That's why. Anyone who played CF before WW probably wouldn't mind, but people playing WW before CF didn't like it. It was basically the same game for them.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

I prefer Handheld..
Plus i had loved WW & GC, and it just seemed a dissapointment to me..
i can understand a lot of people loving it if it was their first AC game, just as the GC one is held close to my heart and many others


----------

